# USB Kabel Zugentlastung?



## Defenz0r (6. April 2013)

Hallo, wie kann ich das reparieren? 
Kleben? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lg


----------



## Joel-92 (6. April 2013)

Schraub den Stecker auf, wenn er geclipt is dann schau wo die Clips sind und öffne sie vorsichtig mit einem Schraubendreher, damit sie nicht abbrechen. Dann steckst das Kabel so weit rein, so weit das geht, dass es an der Dicken Isolierung hält. Wenn das nicht halten sollte hilft Heißkleber oder Sekundenkleber.


----------



## Defenz0r (6. April 2013)

Heisskleber von innen oder aussen? 
Ist geschraubt, bekommt man aber gut auf.


----------



## Joel-92 (6. April 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Heisskleber von innen oder aussen?
> Ist geschraubt, bekommt man aber gut auf.


 
Würde ich von innen machen


----------



## JackOnell (6. April 2013)

Wenn du den Stecker öffnen kannst, könntest du mit dem Kabelbinder ne Zugentlastung schaffen.
Evtl ist dort auch ein Bügel mit zwei schrauben zum befestigen.


----------

